# Dr. Pepper up the butt chicken porn



## low&slow (May 7, 2007)

I smoked a chicken today using the can up the butt method. I used Dr. Pepper this time and it turned out pretty darn good. Nice crispy skin.
I didn't brine it or anything special. I used some McCormick's steak rub and  Fiesta chicken rub.  Rubbed it all over inside and out, plugged the neck hole with an apple, and shoved the Dr. Pepper up its butt. Smoked it at 250 for 2 hours. It was mighty good. Made mama happy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 7, 2007)

subtle! looks nice.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 7, 2007)

Looks Yummy Low & slow ,keep up the good work n porn


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 7, 2007)

Good Job on the chicken! When mama's happy, everybody's happy!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 7, 2007)

Wv.....LMAO ....we all learn that one early ..lol


----------



## stringcheese paul (May 7, 2007)

This is a stupid question but do you open the Dr Pepper before?


----------



## squeezy (May 7, 2007)

You most certainly do, also good to extra holes top and upper sides and the can should only be about one third to half full.

I have only used beer so far, but I understand that cola and ginger ale are good also. 

I'd love to see someone use a sealed can .....with pics


----------



## msmith (May 7, 2007)

Good looking bird there. Havent used dr pepper on chicken before but have on brisket and turned out great.


----------



## bostonbbq (May 7, 2007)

Nice.....what an incredible, dark brown color you got there!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've got to stop doing can-chicken in the oven.....it never looks half as good.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 7, 2007)

When the smoker lid gets blown off, it's done. Peel the chicken off the inside of the lid.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 7, 2007)

Good looking chicken.  I have never tried the Dr. on chicken, but can only imagine that it was awesome.


----------



## triple b (May 8, 2007)

Nice job on the chicken!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Excellent colour
Keep the food pics comin'!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2007)

Hey, looks great. I'm gonna borrow that one if you don't mind. But can we please change the name from "chicken up the butt" to something else?


----------



## packrat (May 8, 2007)

Is that deep color from the Dr. Pepper, or simply the smoke?  It's beautiful.


----------



## low&slow (May 8, 2007)

I surely dont mind if you borrow it. You can even change the name to whatever you like. I've heard it called "beer up the butt chicken, beer can chicken and cowboy chicken. I'm sure theres a lot of different names for it.
But it sure is good whatever it might be called.


----------



## low&slow (May 8, 2007)

Thanks pr. The darkness is from the smoke.

Thank you everybody for the compliments.


----------



## billyq (May 8, 2007)

That bird has some tan!


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 9, 2007)

like my wife says (BEACOUP  sarcasm) when the smoke alarm goes off ( yeh i cook outside-) the food is done.. i also tell her when i fart - thats a .. oh well yer a man.. ya know ... n/m....


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 9, 2007)

actually thats a contest in texas is dr. pepper up da butt chicken the correct term is "dr. pooper chicken"- so there ya go  still damn good


----------



## hawgheaven (May 9, 2007)

Now that looks AWESOME!

Funny, I just bought 2 chicken racks last night at Lowes. I have been wanting to try this, now I definitely will! 

Nice job!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 3, 2007)

i just call em......beer can stuffed up the ass of a chicken......
you can borrow it, if you want
hehehehe


Wd


----------

